# 90 gallon DIY stand? am I crazy to even think about it?



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Will it ruin a tank to put it on a smaller,but modified stand? is it even worth risking? Can it be done by putting a strong enough piece of particle board on top of the stand. 


I have a 55G right now and I am looking at buying a used 90 gallon. With all accessories (just no stand) the 55 stand is 48"x13" and the 90 tank is 48"x24"

Is it possible to make a new top? like say a full inch thick patricle board or even something stronger? maybe extra supports. Or am I crazy to even try ?

I also made a stand for a 30 gallon from scratch. But then again a 30 gallon is 300lbs and a 90 gallon is just over half a tonne. Can a DIY stand support the weight?

Just asking if its feezable or should I STFU and go buy a real stand? if I buy this tank


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

if those sad, sad things they sell in stores can, then you can make one that can, too.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

diy can support the 90, but I would go with all new diy rather than trying to modify the 55 stand. Unless you can match the materials exactly for the additional supports and tie it in well, the new part and the old part isn't going to react to the weight the same.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

dont use particle board... if possible get your hands on some good solid wood.


----------



## imisky (Nov 22, 2005)

for the cheapest and effective way i would say use plywood solid wood costs way too much and you can always use iron on tapes to cover up where the plywood is showing its layers.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Silly me I was actually thinking MDF or medium density fibreboard (not particle board) That stuff is actually pretty strong and a bit cheaper then solid hardwood. Yes particleboard would not do it  sorry for the brainfart.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

MDF works just fine. I have built a couple stands out of it. I jus didn't like the way it looks. But, the last two I built out of Birch and Oak plywood. The price difference wasn't that great. I figured since I was putting in the effort of making a stand, I may as well try to make it look good. But, MDF worls well if your just going to paint it.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

MDF wont support the overhang you are talking about though. You really need the weight of the tank to be supported around the perimeter of the stand, which is where the frame on the tank sits. You could easily through together a strong stand out of 2x4 and wrap the outside with ply or thinner MDF and paint. The 2x4 frame would support rh tank and the ply/mdf skins would hide the ugly 2x4s.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a MDF design that supports a 90 gal cheaply and effectively.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the front.

This was made with one single sheet of MDF 5/8" thick, the pieces are all cut at Lowes/Home Depot etc.

I use 2 coats of white primer, 1 coat of white acrylic latex, then 2 coats of ply urethane clear to prevent any water from soaking into the paint/stand.

Cost:
20$ for the board
20$ for the paint etc 
10$ for the framing ties+ 5/8" screws (these run about 25 centes each for the angles) 
2$ for the food hinges

You can make the rear opening narrower, but as long as most of the weight is on the perimeter, the stand is extremely stong.

Now for any do gooder who wants to whine, complain, warn it will not work due to whatever whacky ideas etc or otherwise critize this suggestion, I've built them commerically in the 1980's, I've use this same design on 240 gal tanks(use 3/4 MDF), I've used the same stand design on 90's for over a decade, 75's 10gals, through 240 gal tank size.

They are much stronger than other stands at the LFS, have less wobble, weigh more, and are cheaper.

I have not brought a stand in 30 years other than the stacking iron wroughts for space and ease of moving(and they are cheap).

I've never had any contrsuction issue nor would for the life of a tank.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks good Tom Should be plenty strong although I must add, if this were a rimless, framless tank I would probably want a support in the middle. Personally I would want a support in the middle anyway as I know how a horizontal MDF can sag, regardless of how it is finished. While Tom's design is perfectly adaquate and strong, I prefer overkill and this would put a support in the back center.

Another DIY would be my 50 gallon journal in the Aquascaping section. The first photo or 2 show the stand and hood.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

dennis said:


> Looks good Tom Should be plenty strong although I must add, if this were a rimless, framless tank I would probably want a support in the middle. Personally I would want a support in the middle anyway as I know how a horizontal MDF can sag, regardless of how it is finished. While Tom's design is perfectly adaquate and strong, I prefer overkill and this would put a support in the back center.
> 
> Another DIY would be my 50 gallon journal in the Aquascaping section. The first photo or 2 show the stand and hood.


The tank that stand is supporting is rimless.
Glass is strong also, think about the rims themselves............how does it hold the weight between the rim edges?????????????

If you wanted to be anal, adding a metal 1.5" T bar along the length could be done easy enough for a few$.

I've never had sag in these stands FYI. Even after 10 years..........I've built many stands like this.

The framing construction ties can be beefed up also if you chose, but the tops don't sag either way.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> The tank that stand is supporting is rimless.


Then whats the black frame around the bottom there I guess I should have not said rimless but frameless. That tank, AllGlass style, is designed to be supported only around the perimeter. In your case that should be just fine. My concern was for someone using the completely framelass style that sits completely flat on a surface. It that case the base must be flat(hence the styro). The front of your stand would stay flat but the back would sag over time, especially if it is only 5/8-3/4" MDF I dare say I can ever see a little sag in the phote where it is pulled away from the wall. It should not hurt anything, especially with that tank, but its just a general warning to those home DIY'ers who don't work with this stuff everyday. I don't want someone thinking that what works for you will work for them if their application is different. They may not realize their application is different.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking your stand as it is very efficient and attractive. Bottom line for me though, I'm anal and I would rather not risk 90 gallons of water in my home by not over building. Would an ADA, or an AG, style tank hold itself up wen supported only by the ends...probably, is it worth the risk to me...no.

Honestly, it worries me that the back of that tank is not supported along the full length. You can call me anal or what ever you want but I would rather not risk it.

Adding a metal T would not do too much as the mechanical fasteners in the MDF would give out before the metal would help.

Which reminds me, a reminder to everyone out there....MDF is strong vertically but has no horizontal strength, nor does it have any screw or glue strenght on the edge. When building anything with MDF make sure you are never relying on a mechanical support and that the weight is always transfered directly to the floor. For example, the top of the cabinet should be over the sides, not between the sides.

Just some friendly suggestions to everyone (not directed at you Tom )


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise. Thats a nice stand Tom. I probably would put a center wall in there anyways just to crate more shelf space. 

Ufortunatly I looked at the tank and I think I will wait till something else better comes along. At first I thought $325 for everything but a stand was a good price. That is of course untill i found out what everything is. most of the equipment is mediocre at best and I would prrobably end up replacing it all. So I will just watch the classifieds for something better.

I do appreciate everyones imput though.


----------



## nirutlee (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks you....


----------

